# Our new horses/Polocrosse pictures!



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

haha, that looks fun!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It is! Lots of running around with not much purpose :]


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh i love them both!!! looks like so much fun


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks awesome; cute horses too!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Sweet! pretty horses.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've done cowboy polo and arena polo but never polocrosse! Looks really fun!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> It is! Lots of running around with not much purpose :]


LOL loved the description!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

that looks like a blast!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

What's cowboy polo??
Polocrosse is awesome fun, though you get a very sore wrist the first couple of times!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Cowboy is this weird version of polo in a western saddle. The field is divided up into 6 sections with two horses in all the sections who can't leave their area. You use a dodge ball ball and a mallet and try to score goals by passing it down through the different quarters. 

It's really fun but Im not very good at describing it.. :-|


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, sounds complicated!!! I've played a bit of normal polo, but I must say I prefer polocrosse :]


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Great action shots! I must say I prefer polocrosse to polo too, way easier for me and my pony hehe. I used to play with pony club, was always a blast and yes, alot of running around with hardly any purpose when you have a gaggle of teens on crazy ponies!

Also I must say you look very Australian in the setting and the Drizabone coats hehe!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha haa yeah it nearly snowed that weekend! Boy was I thankful for my drizabone!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah what is with that crazy Aussie weather, my parents tell me it snowed at Katoomba two weeks ago :shock: it should be getting hot for summer! But they tell me this weekend is a scorcher!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I know! That weekend at polocrosse was apparently the coldest weekend in November for ages... And yeah this weekend is cooking!! Australia is crazy, lol.


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow they look great! Polocrosse looks like a fun thing to do!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! It definately is :]


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Great looking horses. That looks like fun. Is it as dangerous as polo? I'd love to see it in action!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not sure about it compared to polo, I would think yes though, they are quite similar! Also in polocrosse you can hit the ball out of someones racquet so there is a lot more swinging of racquets at head height... lol.

It's awesome to watch the realy good players... And the horses are amazing.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

That looks fun! Something different than Dressage! =P


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha ha, yes, definately different than dressage!


----------

